# How long can top soil sit before seeding



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm looking to plant grass, and had the top soil delivered Tuesday (May 23). It's 2 truckloads and I've covered it with tarp. Due to scheduling changes, I'd like to wait until Sun May 4 before planting the grass seed. Is it OK to leave the topsoil that long?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just have to be missing something, delivered to me is they backed up and delivered it in a pile and has not been spread out where it needs to be, correct me If I'm wrong.
Why cover it?
Even if it's been spread out why cover it?
It's not going to go bad.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... It can sit there til 'ell freezes over,... it's dirt,....

It just gets harder to dig as it settles,...


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

cgott42 said:


> I'm looking to plant grass, and had the top soil delivered Tuesday (May 23). It's 2 truckloads and I've covered it with tarp. Due to scheduling changes, I'd like to wait until Sun May 4 before planting the grass seed. Is it OK to leave the topsoil that long?


It's been here for hundreds of years at least, a few more days won't make a difference.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... It can sit there til 'ell freezes over,... it's dirt,....
> 
> It just gets harder to dig as it settles,...


And full of weeds.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

cgott42 said:


> I'm looking to plant grass, and had the top soil delivered Tuesday (May 23). It's 2 truckloads and I've covered it with tarp. Due to scheduling changes, I'd like to wait until Sun May 4 before planting the grass seed. Is it OK to leave the topsoil that long?


Rent a slit seeder, it's by far the best way to plant new grass. Assuming a northern mix.


----------



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks.
What does a slit seeder do more than a regular spreader. (yes northeastern)
Also, someone mentioned to seed twice - when do I put the 2nd round of seeds? Is it necessary?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

cgott42 said:


> I'm looking to plant grass, and had the top soil delivered Tuesday (May 23). It's 2 truckloads and I've covered it with tarp. Due to scheduling changes, I'd like to wait until Sun May 4 before planting the grass seed. Is it OK to leave the topsoil that long?


Are you concerned about it losing its nutrients? ( innate fertilizer)
That should be fine.

Reading up on putting in a lawn should help you relax about it. Sunset Western Garden Book is great. It depends on where you live, but once you have the right seed, grass is grass, & you can always add more. I always think that if we consider all potential problems & plan for them, then things usually go fine.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

cgott42 said:


> Thanks.
> What does a slit seeder do more than a regular spreader. (yes northeastern)
> Also, someone mentioned to seed twice - when do I put the 2nd round of seeds? Is it necessary?


A slit seeder places the seed just below the surface. Basically it puts it into the soil where the soil will hold moisture. If you put it on top the moisture evaporates in minutes of shutting off the water. Some people use hydro mulch but you have to lay that on really heavy ($$$$$$) or its gone in a few days. 

Some recommend spreading the seed and raking the dirt over it but that's hit or miss and you'll likely end up with 90% of your seed not germinating.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Using a glass jar, do a soil test to determine what you were sold and delivered. Fill the jar about half full with dirt and add water to about 80-90 percent full . Shake vigorously for a couple of minutes and leave set over night.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I think most people cover a pile of topsoil to prevent it from washing away in a heavy rain and to keep airborne weed seeds from germinating.

"Seeding twice" might mean to seed in both directions (1/2 rate each). Many find it helps to ensure even coverage.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

lenaitch said:


> I think most people cover a pile of topsoil to prevent it from washing away in a heavy rain and to keep airborne weed seeds from germinating.
> 
> "Seeding twice" might mean to seed in both directions (1/2 rate each). Many find it helps to ensure even coverage.


I agree. Seed in a crisscrossing pattern at the same time. Especially when slit seeding. And most importantly, buy high quality FRESH seed.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BIG Johnson said:


> I agree. Seed in a crisscrossing pattern at the same time. Especially when slit seeding. And most importantly, buy high quality FRESH seed.


How do you know it's fresh?


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> How do you know it's fresh?



There should be a date on the bag.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BIG Johnson said:


> There should be a date on the bag.


And thanks for the plumber's wrench idea!


----------



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

BIG Johnson said:


> A slit seeder places the seed just below the surface. Basically it puts it into the soil where the soil will hold moisture.


Dirt should finally be fiished spreading today, hoping to plant on Sunday
Is a slit seeder the same as an overseeder.
I see that Home Depot and also my local tool rental place has an overseeder - like this one
Is this good to rent (as I don't see any rentals of "slit seeders")

re: seed can I buy at Lowes (e.g. this one) with checking the date, or should I buy from a specicalize lawn / soil place

thx!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Seeder you linked to is correct.
I bought my seed at a seed store (not easy to find) but they'll have the right seed blends for your climate. 
Might try calling local golf course to see where they buy seed if tough to find.
*This is a tough time of year to start a lawn in the Northeast by the way*. If doing a large area, you'll be moving hose and sprinklers all over the place.


----------



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've set up the timer + hoses/sprinkler to cover the area (5,000 sq feet) 3x/day (1 hour each time) over the next 3 weeks


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

cgott42 said:


> Dirt should finally be fiished spreading today, hoping to plant on Sunday
> Is a slit seeder the same as an overseeder.
> I see that Home Depot and also my local tool rental place has an overseeder - like this one
> Is this good to rent (as I don't see any rentals of "slit seeders")
> ...



I think an over seeder just places the seed at the base of the current grass and dethatches, on bare dirt you can do that by hand so.........
I'm not sure if that's the one you want. It needs to do what the one in this video does:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BIG Johnson said:


> I think an over seeder just places the seed at the base of the current grass and dethatches, on bare dirt you can do that by hand so.........
> I'm not sure if that's the one you want. It needs to do what the one in this video does:
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0TJSL95A3zs


Just out of curiosity, couldn't you go in ever decreasing or increasing circles rather than haul it around with each straight line? It's not like a good lawn has lines.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> Just out of curiosity, couldn't you go in ever decreasing or increasing circles rather than haul it around with each straight line? It's not like a good lawn has lines.


I think it'd be a nightmare to have to constantly be steering it in a circle. You would have to keep a lot of pressure into the turn which would cause a lot of fatigue fast.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hauling it around would be exhausting, too.

You could pause in your circle & sip lemonade:biggrin2:

Or someone invent one that goes backward.


----------



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are pick of the top soil spread out. Unfortunately the truck of soil was delivered a day late, thus I missed my window of opportunity with the landscaper to spread it (his schedule + lots of rain). Although I had the soil covered much of it got really hard, looks like rocks but he chopped it up - but you can see what it looks like. I had a nicely graded smooth area, now it's gravely and bumpy.
What do you suggest to do- if you suggest a machine to rent, please send a link, so I can know I get the correct one.?

thanks so much.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I wouldn't waste time and money putting seed in that dirt - rocks - gumbo-clay or whatever the seller called it.


----------



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

It was good top soil, nice and black, soft - just got rocky sitting for 2 weeks.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just try wetting it to see if it softens. Rocks don't form in 2 weeks.

I don't know how hot it was there & what kind of tarp was over the soil, but clay/sand sediment can filter down thru compost. It can all dry out. It looks like a combination. Most soil is a combination.

You can dampen it and rake it. Try it out for grass. You may be overthinking this.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

cgott42 said:


> It was good top soil, nice and black, soft - just got rocky sitting for 2 weeks.


Hopefully you can rehabilitate it so those little seeds will find it more compatible to live with.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

If you're concerned, & you can wait on this project, you can try some seed in the soil in a container. Even a butter container with holes will do. See how well it germinates under good conditions.


----------



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good idea, but have a lot of pressure to finish
regarding the leveling/bumps - Is there an easy/not too expensive way to level out and crush the gravely/rocky consistency


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

cgott42 said:


> Good idea, but have a lot of pressure to finish
> regarding the leveling/bumps - Is there an easy/not too expensive way to level out and crush the gravely/rocky consistency


Not easy but very inexpensive would be to rake with a garden rake taking the largest of the clumps away. Then switch to a finer rake like a lawn/grass rake for the next smaller size to be removed and finally rake with the grass rake on about a 45° angle. This will allow you to have a finer soil for planting now and you can deal with the clumps as time allows and spread that back on top.

Don't forget to cancel your gym membership.


----------



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's be very hard - I'm already exhausted from the work that I've done. 
Looking for something ~$100 and easy.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Pay a teenager to do it? Try wetting the clumps first.


----------



## cgott42 (Jan 2, 2012)

should I light/moderately wet the dirt then go over with a lawn roller, and then use the overseeder and top with peat moss?


----------

